# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Multiboxing Tools - Keyclone Review

## JD

Hey there MMOwned members,

Over the past couple of days I've been using Keyclone to do some multiboxing and today I'll be writing a review on it.

So how did you test Keyclone JD?

Well, I was going to start leveling 5 shamans as that is the team I've seen 
most often in movies and on multiboxing forums and I wanted to blow stuff up 
without having to spend time doing it. Also, I didn't want to make any close 
combat chars because apperently they are hard to multibox (hard meaning I 
have to spend time on macros and such). 
Anyway, KuR gave me 3 accounts to test this on and I had my own account
which I could use for it. A friend of mine told me I could use his aswell 
but he kept logging on so I started with only 4 chars.
It took me a while to set it up and then I could start leveling.

Was it easy to set up JD?

Well, my friend who asks the right questions at the exact right time,
it wasn't easy but it wasn't too hard either. I'll explain.
Because the clue is kind of in the name of the software the program
itself is quite easy. it finds my WoW screens and copies everything I do.
Now, with the addons I created (found them at
Dual-boxing.com)
I could, using this guide set my chars up.
This did, however, take me about an hour with my computer crashing in between
which made me re-do EVERYTHING but that's not Keyclone's fault.
At the end it took me a while to set everything up but it wasn't hard.
It just took a lot of time.

How did the leveling go?

Fine, thanks for asking, with all the right addons, macros and key bindings 
keyclone can be very easy to use for leveling. Since it's an easily configurable
program I would definitely use it when you want good software without
having to load scripts in to it (Autohotkey).
I leveled my chars to level 10 using this which, since grinding isn't as fast,
was a bitch with non-shareable quests.

What's your overall rating of Keyclone?

I would probably give this software a 3.5 out of 5 which isn't a bad score. There is better, cheaper software that does
about 5 times the work which I will write about later though so don't buy
keyclone just yet!

Thank you for reading,
JD
Fresh Reviews, Reviews created by and for consumers

----------


## Phygar

Crappy review because you are telling people to pirate it.

----------


## JD

Oe forgot to take that out  :Embarrassment:  Thanks mate

----------


## BYSCUIT

I like isboxer much easier to use like 30 second setup.

----------


## Trollblod

I used keyclone last year and it was available for free, when did it became a paid service? O_D

----------


## cpowroks

Well Honorbuddy has a RaF mode so you can dual box and stuff.

it auto accecpts quests its alittle buggy but its good

----------


## aNkLeShAnK

When you say "cheaper software that does
about 5 times the work". Could you please name them in here? Ha, might just ""TEST"" them out.
ty

~AnkleShanker

----------


## Maisteri

If you are going to multibox with multiple computers you might find Synergy useful

----------


## KuRIoS

> I like isboxer much easier to use like 30 second setup.


 Lax supplied us with a lavishsoft.com subscription for testing this  :Smile:  so soon we will have a review of isboxer up as well  :Smile: 
we will test honorbuddy RAF as well, eventho that is a ban if caught doing it with that.

----------


## Zantas

I myself have used key-clone for simple 2 boxing druid casters from 1-60 and the best thing was that syncing 2 casters gave such a good fighting power that It wasn't gear dependent at all. 

I remember I only used gear from starting instances such as RFC-SFK and it worked out rather well.

----------


## tgegg

i used key-clone for RaF lvl my self easy, it worked good.

----------


## polarmike76

I wrote a decent thread on how to use keyclone for effecient RAF leveling or dualboxing if anyone was interested in how to do it well.... i haven't updated the thread in forever but it still works

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...clone-raf.html

----------


## Linkn

I much prefer octopus, its extremely easy to set-up(First time configuration takes like 5min) and it seems to work better for me than keyclone. I think you guys should do another review on that as well, its not used a lot but is completely free and suits me quite well.

(There is no website, but can be downloaded within this tutorial:Octopus Tutorial - Dual-Boxing Wiki)

----------

